# Cruze eco Air shutter grille



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

It would be very interesting for someone to put an LED indicator light in the car so you could tell when it was closed. I always wonder if in super cold temps if it would remain closed more or even if it stays closed during engine warmup.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

spacedout said:


> It would be very interesting for someone to put an LED indicator light in the car so you could tell when it was closed. I always wonder if in super cold temps if it would remain closed more or even if it stays closed during engine warmup.


I thought about doing something like that. splice something into the wiring harness where the motor on that is attached to the shutter. I was thinking maybe like a toggle switch or something.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 16, 2013)

Go pro?

Attach it to the front of your car facing back into the grill?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Get a camera mount and attach it to where the shutter grill is and drive around for a few miles then go home and watch it. That's about the only way I can think on how to do it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

steveo9043 said:


> Go pro?
> 
> Attach it to the front of your car facing back into the grill?


That's what I really need lol. I'm trying to find somebody that has one locally that I can borrow

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Get a camera mount and attach it to where the shutter grill is and drive around for a few miles then go home and watch it. That's about the only way I can think on how to do it.


Any idea what i can mount to the license plate bracket with a camera? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

A outside car mount. Like a really strong suction cup. I'm not to familiar with that stuff but I know people who mount cameras to their cars while driving and they don't have problems.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In the winter my grill shutters stay closed even after I park. Once closed, the shutters only reopen if the car needs the additional cooling. Even though GM said they are controlled by speed, I think they are actually controlled by the engine's cooling requirements. Even at low speeds there is no reason to keep them open if the engine doesn't need the additional cooling.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Go to a dyno and have them get it up to 60mph+


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

I will just leave this video here 

P.S It's not my video but someone did it with a go-pro  

2012 Chevrolet Cruze Eco Active Grille Shutters in Action - YouTube


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice video.


----------



## Nosman (Apr 28, 2013)

Uhh don't you work at a GM dealer? Have a tech check it out for you.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nosman said:


> Uhh don't you work at a GM dealer? Have a tech check it out for you.


No....I used to. I probably can still take it to a dealership that I'm close to and make sure it works.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mountain_cruze (Jul 13, 2016)

what would happen if u took it off??


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

check engine light would come on


----------

